# Used P2 SL value



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I did a TT earlier this year and I really enjoyed it, so I was thinking of picking up a second hand TT frame and building it up with some components from pbk. I've got my eye on one example, it's a 2007 P2 SL with the fork and seatpost. What do you think is a decent price to offer for this? It looks like it's generally in good condition except for some minor scratches in the paint on the chainstays.


----------

